# LST and Fan Leaves in the Veggie State



## c1914 (Feb 1, 2009)

Done tons of reading and thanks to all of you for writing about your wins and loses.

However, I haven't come across any info on pruning fan leaves while LST'ing the plant. 

My theory at this point is to prune the fan leaves so that the producing stems are encouraged to grow and get stronger--in the veggie state.

Right now, I'm keeping the last-to-sprout fan leaves to drive the next set of leaves as my little baby completes its circle.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Feb 1, 2009)

I trim leaves that are blocking bud sights. And if i can, just trim half of the leaves. Leaves are good, keep them if you can. You can cut half a leaf off and its still effective.


----------



## Greenisgold (Feb 2, 2009)

The main reason why it's called low stress training training is that the only stress you are putting the plant through is bending them over. Leave the leaves on as these are your money makers, just tuck them under.


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

is it better to tie leaves than to cut em and if im doing a little bit of both does it couse less stress if i tie a leaf or two or cut every few days or maybe do it all at once


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

i just started to flower these 4 days ago so now looking for any advice on how to maximize the yeild,is it too late now to lst and prune


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

the pics...


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Feb 2, 2009)

when i LST, i trim only the leaves that are in the dirt. for mold prevention's sake.


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

if i tie leaves like this does it couse stress to a plant


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

hers the pic


----------



## dhhbomb (Feb 2, 2009)

it might cause just a little stress but less than cutting the leaf


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 2, 2009)

by lsting and triming the fan leaves you are kinda defeting the purpose...those "big fan leaves that get in the way of budsites" are the main growth benefactors on your plant...by bending your plant you arent opening budsites to sun, you are changing the direction of growth hormones to lower branches giving them the chance to take dominance as the main cola..by cutting fan leaves you are limiting the amount of energy your plant can produce to grow those new shoots to their full potential...i know im going to get flamed by people who "have lsted and cut fan leaves and got big buds" before you fire away go read up on plant botony to understand how a plant grows......


----------



## panta (Feb 2, 2009)

so teing is better than cuting,my plants are 4 days in 12/12 is it too late to lst or tie leaves or can i still do it


----------



## nickfury510 (Feb 2, 2009)

panta said:


> so teing is better than cuting,my plants are 4 days in 12/12 is it too late to lst or tie leaves or can i still do it


 ive pulled my branches up to 2 weeks in...i dont like to go to far into flower just in case i snap a branch..that kinda stress will cut heavily into your bloom time...as far as the fan leaves, i just let them go...if they are long enough to do so then i just tuck them..


----------



## wackymack (Feb 2, 2009)

panta said:


> is it better to tie leaves than to cut em and if im doing a little bit of both does it couse less stress if i tie a leaf or two or cut every few days or maybe do it all at once


 
i do this too,but i take scissors and heat them then cut,that way it seals the wound right away and a little less stress


----------



## c1914 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the input...

nickfury--I'm just trimming the fan leaves on the main stem as the main stem snakes its way around the circle. It seems to stimulate growth of the new shoots that are rising to the light. I will, of course, leave the fan leaves that develop on the new growth.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Feb 3, 2009)

check out my grow... Im growing a circular lst and I have just about every fan leaf tied down.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/155269-sc3stoners-150w-hps-circular-lst.html


----------



## c1914 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Stoner

I'm on the road right now, so it will be a bit before I can post some pics--Friday night or Saturday--of my little baby. I am getting some very nice growth off the pruned sites.

This does bring up another question. How long should one LST? If the goal is to have a number of offshoots thinking they are colas, then how far can we veg them for? Can we create a three foot, six foot or twelve foot circle?


----------



## c1914 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's a pic of my white widow LST


----------



## Greenisgold (Feb 8, 2009)

So, I have been using this method for years now, and way before it was called LST. Way back when it was just called bending the plant over. Here's a pic of 6 MTF plants that are all lst. There are 8 in the room but the other 2 are behind camera. These vegged for 7 weeks and this pic is 7 weeks of flowering. I do not let the strings up during flower like some do, so these plants are all pulled down. For 1000 watt light, on a mover my average yieldd was 2 lbs give or take depending on strain. The whole idea is to make very bud the same size.


----------

